
PiBakery, the easist way to set up a Raspberry Pi - AstroJetson
http://www.pibakery.org/
======
AstroJetson
Used this today to build a system on my windows box. Raspberry Pi came up on
the wi-fi network fully configuration ready. Very nice.

